
Global Catastrophic Risk - downshun
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_catastrophic_risk
======
abacadaba
See were were worried about man made bio-weapons when it's been bats this
whole time.

~~~
chrisco255
Should we stop worrying about man made bio-weapons now that it's been shown to
have crippling effects on the world and world economy? If you want to sow
chaos, there is probably no better attack vector.

~~~
downshun
It could end up worse than nuclear war. Nuclear leads to quick mutually
assured destruction. An escalating biological war (or a destabilization of our
poorly understood living substrate) could make living on earth worse than
nuclear death.

Shortsightedness. Look up that Einstein quote about WW4. He knew what he was
talking about. Better than me, anyhow.

------
sam_lowry_
Natural pandemic at 0.05%... ha!

~~~
lmilcin
You need to understand this is for really lasting results. Current pandemic,
as tragic and catastrophic as it seems, is really inconsequential in the long
run.

The kind of natural pandemic in the statistic is probably something that would
change humanity as we know it, maybe killing it off completely or disrupting /
setting back civilization significantly.

